# Prepping, getting in shape



## JudeInWanderlust (Aug 9, 2014)

Ever since my 3rd grade teacher told us about a summer she drove with her family cross country in a hippie bus, I've wanted to rubber tramp it for at least as year. A year or so back I met a really cool chick who spent about a year riding freight. She's been home bumming w/ her brother and is itching to hop out same as me. We found a conversion van we can deck out and have saved up quite a bit to cover gas, fees, tolls and necessities. Now we just need to make some semblance of a plan, get our gear together, tie up loose ends and.... get in shape. 

Neither of us is skinny but we're not big chubsters either. We already plan to see the lady Dr and get enough birth control and same with any other meds we need. What else do we need to do health wise, like exercise and eating healthy, etc? 

We feel like it's really important that we are fit as csn be before we set out and be able to maintain a healthy lifestyle. 

Tyia


----------



## Tude (Aug 9, 2014)

Well hey - sounds like you have a plan and do have fun! If ya get to upstate NY I have a place for that rubber tramper and a shower. Oh -- AND have serious fun in your travels!!!!


----------



## creature (Aug 11, 2014)

Don't worry too much about being 'in shape'.. you'll have plenty of time to get an edge, on the road, depending on what you decide to do..
an important thing is to figure out if you want miles or if you want destinations..

things like festies can be expensive, unless you plan out some sort of volunteer work to pay yer way..
where you stay at night is critical, too.. state parks are generally way overprice (except NM & a couple others that escape my head, at the moment..)
dirt roads, pull offs, that kind of thing are good, but crust surfing (thanks StP!!) couch surfing or finding cool folks who will let you park work well..

have bicycles!!!

gas is hugely fucking expensive.. you won't realize until you start burning it, if this is your first time out..

decide what you want from the trip.. to hang out?
BLM, nat forests, etc..
to meet folks on the nature end?
check out the primary hiking trails..
if you need help with gas, you can do a little posting on CL, too.. make sure whoever hops on knows yer not necessarily rushing, & that they'd better relax.. also, don't count on ***ANY*** CL commitment ***EVER***... 
travelers will help jug or busk or spange to keep it going...

on a major road trip, right now.. gonna update in a min..
hope yer well & safe..

peace,

J


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 16, 2014)

staying fit on the road is a pretty big subject, so i'll refer you to some resources that can explain it better than i can.

Nerd Fitness is a personal favorite, since like it says, it's fitness for nerds, so it takes out all the jocky crap and puts it in more relatable terms that are more motivating. plus there's a simple workout routine here that works wonders (and doesn't require equipment).

also, i just got the "you are your own gym" app for android that looks promising. last, i thought these videos for a 7 minute workout were pretty cool.

hope that helps!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 16, 2014)

oh yeah, and if you're in a van, you might wanna consider bringing bikes. you can get a cheap bike rack for just about any car from play it again sports, pawn shops, and thrift stores. i even used the one i got at play it again sports (meant for a car) to mount three bikes on the front nose of my school bus! biking is my favorite form of exercise so i thought i'd throw that in there.


----------



## Corinne (Aug 28, 2014)

living in a van is an exercise in itself. just eat fruits and veggies and remember to sniff your food before you eat it. food can last anywhere from a day to 5 days in the van before it spoils. if you can, get a gym membership. that will both allow you to stay in shape and clean.


----------

